# Teclado Casio CTK-4000 no enciende



## plarenas (Mar 10, 2014)

Estimados del foro, quisiera pedir ayuda con un problema que tengo con un teclado casio ctk -4000, el problema es que no enciende , en un principio despues de enchufarlo se demoraba en encender unos 5 min y despues dejo de funcionar definitivamente , que fue lo que hice:
revise la fuente esta funcionando sin problemas la etapa de potencia funciona por lo que pienso que es el controlador principal si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo.

adjunto el manual de servicio por si les sirve


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 10, 2014)

La pregunte es..:
a los 5 minutos funcionaba perfectamente o presentaba algún problema al trabajarlo a maximo volumem?

porque si puede ser problemas de alimentación, porque hay fuentes que se ve que trabajan bien en vacío y con carga no dan bola


----------



## plarenas (Mar 10, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> La pregunte es..:
> a los 5 minutos funcionaba perfectamente o presentaba algún problema al trabajarlo a maximo volumem?
> 
> porque si puede ser problemas de alimentación, porque hay fuentes que se ve que trabajan bien en vacío y con carga no dan bola



gracias por responder, lo que pasaba es que cuando empezo a fallar el sintoma era que lo enchufabas y no encendia esperabas unos cinco minutos aprox y despues encendia se fue alargando hasta que no encendio mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2014)

*Ese tipo de falla indudablemente es de capacitores* , cuando es al revés , o sea que enciende bien y luego se apaga , sería de semiconductores que se calientan.

Saludos !


----------



## plarenas (Mar 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Ese tipo de falla indudablemente es de capacitores* , cuando es al revés , o sea que enciende bien y luego se apaga , sería de semiconductores que se calientan.
> 
> Saludos !



buen tip DOSMETROS, yo creo que la falla esta en alguna parte del controlador principal porque este teclado es modular tiene su etapa de audio el controlador principal y el keyboard de usuario, podrían ser los capacitores del cristal? como podría probarlo alguien tiene una idea? lo malo es que no tengo osciloscopio para medir los 40mhz del oscilador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2014)

Nop , esa falla sería de algún electrolítico . . .


----------



## plarenas (Mar 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , esa falla sería de algún electrolítico . . .



vamos a revisar a ver que encuentro


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola.

Los haz probado con baterías.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 11, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los haz probado con baterías.
> 
> ...



si, la energia llega todo el circuito pero cuando apretas el boton no enciende, probe el LDC y el panel frontal y funcionan


----------



## Danielgrillo (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola tengo el mismo problema con un Casio ctk pudiste obtener solución ? Para poder ayudarme


----------



## Fross12 (May 5, 2021)

Una pregunta, el ctk 4000 tiene un cable rojo, ¿alguien sabe dónde va?, porque se soltó.


----------



## switchxxi (May 5, 2021)

Fross12 dijo:


> Una pregunta, el ctk 4000 tiene un cable rojo, ¿alguien sabe dónde va?, porque se soltó.



En el primer post se subió el manual de servicio. Revisa a donde esta conectado ese cable (El lado que no se soltó) y viendo el esquema podrás buscar donde va el otro lado.


----------



## Jorgejaz (Nov 5, 2022)

plarenas dijo:


> Estimados del foro, quisiera pedir ayuda con un problema que tengo con un teclado casio ctk -4000, el problema es que no enciende , en un principio despues de enchufarlo se demoraba en encender unos 5 min y despues dejo de funcionar definitivamente , que fue lo que hice:
> revise la fuente esta funcionando sin problemas la etapa de potencia funciona por lo que pienso que es el controlador principal si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo.
> 
> adjunto el manual de servicio por si les sirve




Hola*, *lo pudiste solucionar ? *P*orque tengo el mismo problema y no se c*ó*mo solucionarlo*,* ya le hice un mont*ó*n de cosas y no se soluciona*,* se prende despu*é*s de 20 minutos y los electrolíticos est*á*n todos cambiados. *D*esde ya agradezco tu respuesta*.*


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 5, 2022)

Jorgejaz dijo:


> se prende despues de 20 minutos



Empieza revisando IC4, su entrada desde el pulsador de encendido y su salida que enciende Q2 y este el resto de la fuente. Yo mediría eso y a partir de ahí se ve por donde seguir.


----------



## Jorgejaz (Nov 15, 2022)

Hola*,* como es*á*n, creo que el problema se basa en el IC2 que es un regulador de la placa main pcb*,*  lo cambi*é* por uno parecido y el teclado arranc*ó* de una pero no iniciaba  as*í* que ahora compr*é* el repuesto*,* cuando me lllegue lo pruebo, si llega a funcionar con eso les aviso.


----------



## Jorgejaz (Nov 15, 2022)

Jorgejaz dijo:


> Hola*,* como es*á*n, creo que el problema se basa en el IC2 que es un regulador de la placa main pcb*,*  lo cambi*é* por uno parecido y el teclado arranc*ó* de una pero no iniciaba  as*í* que ahora compr*é* el repuesto*,* cuando me lllegue lo pruebo, si llega a funcionar con eso les aviso.


Hola como estan, les comento cambien el ic2 de la placa pcb main  y el piano arranco excelente, ya no tiene problemas de encendido.


----------



## plarenas (Nov 22, 2022)

Jorgejaz dijo:


> Hola*, *lo pudiste solucionar ? *P*orque tengo el mismo problema y no se c*ó*mo solucionarlo*,* ya le hice un mont*ó*n de cosas y no se soluciona*,* se prende despu*é*s de 20 minutos y los electrolíticos est*á*n todos cambiados. *D*esde ya agradezco tu respuesta*.*



*M*e di por vencido y se fue a la basura*,* excelente que lo pudieses reparar*.*


----------

